

Improve Your Valentine's Day with JavaScript - dy
http://blog.fullstackacademy.com/post/76605703216/valentines-day-with-javascript

======
dy
Markov Robert Frost

another day yet knowing how way leads

has made all the sky proclaimed the furthest

who sight along it was neither wrong

who favor fire but if i could not

and ages and stopped the sky proclaimed the

to call me back in fire some say

showed or shone i could

another street but not to explain i have stood

plowed the difference

lies pointed for destruction

